# Looking for groundsman pos. in CT



## TommyTree (Jan 8, 2006)

Im looking for a part time groundsmans position in CT, I am avalible any day during the week and sat and sunday, total of 3 days a week, up to 10 hrs a day. The salary is not that important to me, I mostly want to learn the trade and ultimatly learn how to climb and rig. I am a hard worker, high stamina, very strong and a quick learner. I have some experience in taking down trees (removed 6-60ft. trees in my backyard and did alot of land clearings, the 6 trees were a good distance away from my house) I am very good with a chainsaw, I never get it stuck. Also I know how to maintain and sharpen chainsaws. I am passionate about learning more and I do alot of research thru books, online etc. but I am ultimatly looking for on the job training.I own a 1990 F700 bucket truck with a 51 ft altec boom(61ft workinig height) works great, but im in the process of restoring it. The bucket truck should be done and ready to use by the end of Feb 2006. Please call me anytime at 8609301539, ask for Tom


----------

